# Worked for this One



## Captain Ahab (Jun 26, 2007)

Fished Lake Galena (Bucks Co., PA) last evening from about 5:30 until 9:30 last evening. The entire day yesterday was cloudy, we had a shower in the AM and the remainder of the day was muggy (that was what the TV weather girl (she is hot!!!) called it).

The lake was a mirror when I arrived and water visibility was not great, cloudy with mud. I started at a few of my "special" bass spots that _almost_ always pay off, but not this evening. I worked my way down the Creek Road side of the lake from the boat rental building to Old Limekiln Road and had a real nice hit off a submerged log. The bass barely picked up my Coffee Worm and I felt the "tick" but then missed the hook set completely. I recast to the spot and a few casts later the bass picked up the bait again and this time I reared back (just like Bill Dance does). The bass pulled drag for a brief second but then popped off - I was pissed. 

I decided to rest the spot in hopes that the bass would settle and continued to stalk the shoreline. I found a smaller branch in about 3 feet of water near some reeds and, standing well back from the shoreline, flipped the lure under the branch. After a few more casts I was ready to move on when my line shot out - again I gave it the sharp hook set and 2-3lb LM Bass shot out of the water in a spectacular jump. Just then the lure comes flying back - strike two for me!

I continued to work the shoreline and had a few pickups but no hookups :crazy: I was determined not to catch the skunk and even considered hiking all the way around the lake to a spot that I know holds lots of smaller bass - this option would give me a good 45 minute walk but leave me scant time to fish so I rejected the idea.

I worked my way back towards the dam end of the lake without even a touch. At about 8:30 as the last bit of sun was retreating behind the trees on the far shore I returned to a spot that I fished earlier that day. The white perch began crashing into the rocks and sunfish where dimpling the top as they ate bugs, sticks, bubbles and my line where it entered the water. I worked my spot carefully and on the second cast I was rewarded with a nice LM Bass. The bass went crazy when I set the hook, jumping completely out of the water twice and making a strong run. 

As I eased it onto the shore, the hook popped out and the bass shot into a space between two rocks wedging itself firmly. I crawled onto the rocks and reached under a large boulder - I could grab the head but there was not enough space to pull the fish out. After some maneuvering I was able to gently push the fish backwards and grab the lip.

Here it is - well worth the work!












That reminds me - I never did get back to the that submerged log - guess i will have to go again tonight


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2007)

Great work as usual Esquired!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry it was not on your worm this time - I opted for a PC Baits Coffee Worm


----------

